# The Cowboy Boot Thread



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...years ago i discovered the joys of wearing cowboy boots. a good pair of cowboy boots is the ultimate in comfort - you can wear them for days on end without fatigue or pain. as an added bonus, they look great (except with too-short bell bottoms)

any aficianados here? what are the best, sturdiest and most reliable brands available in canada? any reputable shops in the gta?

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i weat pumas, they're really light and comfy. They're like slippers that are acceptable wear in public.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

David, I have not yet discovered the joy of wearing cowboy boots and last year I thought of buying a pair but it never materialized. I heard people here and there talking about how comfortable they are. It certainly is a cool look.

I was looking for a bolo tie last year actually and went to this place called Bootmaster (bootmaster.com); it's right on Yonge Street, on the east side of the street, can't remember what's around there but a short walk up from Dundas Square.

I found a great bolo tie. That place is fantastic, great selection, great quality, wonderful service, relaxed atmosphere. I'm going on a limb here but with confidence that they are reputable.

A good place to start, cowboy! :2guns:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...years ago i discovered the joys of wearing cowboy boots. a good pair of cowboy boots is the ultimate in comfort - you can wear them for days on end without fatigue or pain. as an added bonus, they look great (except with too-short bell bottoms)
> 
> any aficianados here? what are the best, sturdiest and most reliable brands available in canada? any reputable shops in the gta?
> 
> -dh


Geez, I find the complete opposite and I've had some pretty good cboy boots in the past. Nothing beats a good pair of Clark walking shoes for complete comfort.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

cowboy boots? uhh...no.
I'll take a pair of nikes or docs.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Geez, I find the complete opposite and I've had some pretty good cboy boots in the past. Nothing beats a good pair of Clark walking shoes for complete comfort.


I'm with Jeff on this one CLARKS....shoes and sandles = kick ass comfort :tongue:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Back in the late 80's / 90's? cowboy boots were the fashion rage, at least in SW Ontario. I had a pair of Boulet's that I wore the sole right out of over the course of a few years. They were indeed the most comfortable pair of footwear I have ever owned! A very close second were Doc's of that era. 

I've never owned a pair of boots since, but if I still lived in Calgary I would probably own them again. Don't see too many people wearing them anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a pair of Boulet Python boots. They cost way too much but they're like slippers.



I never wear them anymore.


Basketball shoes are MUCH more comfortable on stage.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Basketball shoes are MUCH more comfortable on stage.


...hmmmmm...never tried basketball shoes.

i do have a few pairs of bowling shoes from value village - very comfortable for stage wear.

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Except in the summer time, I wear a pair of Boulet boots almost all the time (not the western type ones tho). You can easily get used to wearing them coz they get really comfy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...hmmmmm...never tried basketball shoes.
> 
> i do have a few pairs of bowling shoes from value village - very comfortable for stage wear.
> 
> -dh


Basketball shoes









Like slippers


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll partially second Chito's post above re these boots....









I wore pretty much those exact boots for years, untill the uppers fell competely to ribbons.... never much liked the squared off toe, but the rest of the boot was great ehough to overlook that.... 

From them I went to a similar but MUCH sturdier pair of Harley-Davidson hytro boots.... like these... 








They're for sale if anyone's interested... heh 

The pair of boots I wear most often now is a pair of Canadian Army Garrison Boots









These are the most comfortable boots in the world.... AND they afford a LOT more protection to your feet than Boulet has ever had to offer. A great thing to have when hauling gear


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have a pair of Boulet Python boots. They cost way too much but they're like slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pair of Boulet suede cowboy boots that are really comfortable. my wife and kid get embarassed when I wear them. Wuss that I am I don't.

I mostly wear ECCO clogs in the summer and Merill snow mocks all winter.

Can't beat either


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

" Basketball shoes are MUCH more comfortable on stage"

Ya... but they look like crud

Which is fine if you're busking......


----------

